# Wooden Hats.



## Kevin (Nov 21, 2011)

I've seen these before but never the process. I got to get off watching these derned videos I have work to do, but they are addicting!


----------



## CodyS (Nov 21, 2011)

haha thanks for sharing! and it's good that the embedding is working now!


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 21, 2011)

Now that's just cool.


----------



## Mickey Cassiba (Nov 23, 2011)

I need me a bigger lathe!


----------



## matero09 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you for showing, I always wanted to know how they did it ..


----------

